# what kinda wheel should i get



## grissomkev (Apr 29, 2009)

hey what kinda wheel should i put on my black 04 gto. i wanted a black woth a chrome lip but the guy at the rim shop said $2499 and i really cand afford that.. so where should i go to get a cheaper wheel but not a cheaper made
thx


----------



## Red_Spice (Jan 25, 2009)

*Here are some great wheels for ya!*

eBay Motors: WOW TSW Nogaro 17" Chrome Wheels & Potenza RE-01R Tires (item 200336422133 end time Apr-30-09 10:48:04 PDT)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/new-nogaros-re-01r-tires-20645/


----------



## z3pr68138 (Mar 28, 2009)

[url=http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/WheelCloseUpServlet?target=runWheelSearch&showRear=no&filterSize=&filterFinish=&filterSpecial=&filterNew=&initialPartNumber=CD775512042S&autoMake=Pontiac&autoModel=GTO&autoYear=2005&autoModClar=]Sport Edition CD Silver Painted[/URL]


----------



## cv1970 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are tons of wheel shops online, just look around. Sometimes local wheel shops will match internet prices. You can find them way cheeper than $2499. I dont know anything about this place but here is an example. Interactive Wheel System - Discount Tire Direct


----------



## caryabhi124 (May 18, 2009)

It is nice looking wheel.


----------

